
No Place to go but South - nkurz
https://maptia.com/chrismichel/stories/no-place-to-go-but-south
======
krisdol
I love the photos, but I was halfway down the page of viewing photos before a
single line of text loaded. How do publishers like this ever get their site
indexed by Google?

------
antod
I don't know about anyone else, but I was totally surprised at how thin the
ice was at the pole. I don't know why but I expected it to be much thicker.

------
dharma1
Those photos are incredible. Wonder what camera they used

~~~
dharma1
Got a reply from Christopher-

Nikon D80, Nikon D810 and Leica M

